# Weekly Competition 2015-46



## Mike Hughey (Nov 10, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' R2 U2 F' U' F U F2 U2
*2. *R' U2 F R U2 R' F2 U F'
*3. *F U F R' U2 F' R' F2
*4. *R' F U' F2 U' F2 R F2 R U2
*5. *R2 U R' U' R2 U' R2 F

*3x3x3*
*1. *U R2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 R2 U' B2 D R' D' L' R2 B L F2 R2 F' D2
*2. *L2 D2 L' D2 R U2 L F2 R F2 D F2 U B' U L F2 R2 F U'
*3. *L' D' R' U R F2 R U2 F R' U2 B' D2 B R2 F2 R2 L2 F R2 U2
*4. *D' B2 D' L2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 R' B' F' D' F2 D2 L R2 D' R'
*5. *R' F' B' U2 F2 L' U2 B U R F2 D2 R B2 R2 U2 R' B2 U2 L

*4x4x4*
*1. *F' D2 B Fw2 Rw2 F' U Rw F' Rw' F' D2 Uw Rw B D2 R2 Fw2 R B Fw' F Rw2 B2 Rw' B' D Rw2 Fw2 U2 L R' Fw' L' Rw D L' R2 Uw R2
*2. *F D' L2 D' B' R B' Fw F Rw R2 U L2 Rw' R' U Rw' Fw Rw2 B' L D' B' Uw2 F R D' U B2 Uw F2 Rw' U' Rw Uw F2 Rw2 R2 B' L
*3. *L R2 D' Uw' Rw2 B' Uw' L D2 Fw F2 Rw2 Uw2 L' B L' Rw B2 Fw' F' Uw U' R2 B L' D2 U' L' Rw Fw U B' Fw F' Rw' Uw2 U R' U' L'
*4. *R' B2 L' F Uw' L' F' Uw' U2 Fw' F D' Rw R F2 Uw Fw' Rw2 B' F2 D2 L Rw2 Fw L Fw Rw' F2 Uw B' Fw' F' L R' B' Fw2 D2 Uw' F U2
*5. *R D' Uw U Fw' Uw' Rw U2 B' D F2 Uw B2 Fw L Uw R B2 L2 R2 B L B2 Fw' L2 D2 R F L' Rw' B Fw2 R2 Uw2 B2 R B R U' B'

*5x5x5*
*1. *R' B2 Rw B Bw' Rw2 R' B' Bw Fw' R' Uw2 U2 R Fw F2 R2 F' L2 D L Bw D' U' Rw U B Rw Uw2 L Dw' Uw B Rw' Dw' F U2 B' R' D' Fw' L Lw D L2 B2 L Uw2 R2 Uw2 U Lw U2 L Fw' Uw U L Dw' L'
*2. *L Bw F' U2 Rw' R' Dw' L Lw2 F R2 F L2 U2 Lw D' B Fw F' D2 Bw Rw Bw Uw Lw' Bw' Uw2 B' D' Dw2 Uw R' Fw R F' Uw' B Lw F2 Dw' U2 Fw R D' Lw' U B L Lw U' B' U2 L' Bw L' Dw Uw2 Rw' Uw2 U'
*3. *Fw D2 Fw Rw2 B Dw2 Lw B2 Bw Fw D' B Rw2 Dw' R2 B2 F Uw Bw2 Lw B' Dw U' Bw F' Rw2 R2 Fw Lw Bw L2 U2 Fw Uw2 U2 L' B' D Dw' Bw Fw2 L' R' Dw Uw' Bw2 R2 D F' R Uw L Lw' D2 Rw' Dw' Rw Fw Dw2 U2
*4. *Uw2 U B2 F Dw2 Uw2 L' Dw U2 Bw D Rw R' Bw2 Fw' Dw Uw R' Bw' U B2 Bw Fw' F2 Lw' B Fw' Uw Lw' Rw' R' U2 Bw Fw' F2 Dw2 B2 Bw2 Lw' D' Lw2 B2 Lw2 D U2 Fw Lw Uw' L Lw2 Rw2 R B2 Fw2 F D2 L' Uw' Fw' F'
*5. *B' L Rw2 R' B L2 F2 D U L2 R Bw' Rw' Bw2 Rw D' B2 Bw2 Lw2 R2 Dw Uw U' Rw2 B2 Bw F Rw D' B Bw Fw F' Dw' Bw2 Fw2 L2 Uw' Fw' Lw2 Uw' U2 R2 Fw2 D2 Dw F' L2 Uw U2 Bw Lw R Uw B Uw' L2 D' Lw' Dw

*6x6x6*
*1. *3R R' 2D 3R2 F' L2 R' B F2 2R' 3F' F' D' 3U' L2 D' 2U' U B2 3F2 L 2B2 3F 2U2 B2 2B 2F D' 3F2 3R' D B2 2F2 F' D' R B2 F 2U 2L' R 2B 2F L 2F 3U2 B' 2D 2U L2 2U' F' 2L U' B' 2D L2 R2 3F2 3R' U 2R' R2 2F2 R2 B 2D B' 2U' 2B
*2. *2L 3F 2D' 3U' 2F' 2D2 2F2 3U R 2B' D2 2B2 L' 2L 3R' 2R2 R' 2F2 2R2 3F' D' R B' R' 3F' 3R2 2R' U2 2B' L 2L 3R' 3F' 2F2 F' 3R' 2B' 3F2 F' 2D2 U' 3F F2 L' 3R 2B' 3U' F 3R2 2R' B' 2D2 3U 2L' 2B' D 2B' 2L2 B' 2D U2 L 2L B2 2B L2 2F 3R2 2U U'
*3. *B 2B' 2U 3F2 U' 2B' 2F2 D' U' L D 2D2 2U F2 R' 2D2 2U2 2F' D' 3U' F 2D2 F2 U' 2F2 2D2 B' L2 2L' 2R' 2D' B 2B2 3F2 3R2 2F' L 2D2 B F' D 2D R 2U 3R2 2B2 2L R D2 3U B' D' 2D U2 3F2 2R' D2 2D' 2U' U' 2F' F 2R' 3F2 L2 2D' L' 3F D2 R2
*4. *2L' 2B' L' 2F2 2D' U2 3R2 2R' B' 2F F2 U2 2B2 F2 3U F2 2R 2D 3U 2F' 3U' 3F2 2L' 2R' R2 F2 D 2D2 2B 3F' 3R B2 L 2F D2 2D' B2 3U U2 2F2 D' F' 3U2 2B2 3R2 2U2 2L' 2D' 3U' L2 2R2 F 3U 3F 3U2 2B2 3F2 2F 2D 2L2 R' 2B2 2D' 3U2 2U2 2B' 2F R2 F R2
*5. *2U2 B' L2 2L2 2U2 2L2 2R R2 2D2 R 2D' 2U' B' 3U2 B L R 2F 2L 2F 2L2 3F' 2L B2 2B2 L 2L2 3R2 2R' 2U2 U 2F 2L D2 U2 2F 3R 2F' 2D' 3U' 2U U' L 2F2 F' L' 3R 2R' D' 3U2 2U L2 2D' 2U2 3R2 F2 2L' B 2F U2 B 2F' F2 L 3F' L 2U2 B' 3U2 2B2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2B 2R' 3D L2 2L 3R 3F2 F' 3L D 3D 2U' U 2B' 3F F2 3D2 L2 F 2U2 3F' 3L2 2F2 D 2D2 L 2R' U2 3L 2B' 3R 2B' 3F 2F' D2 2L2 3R2 2R2 3D F' L F2 L' 2U' U2 2B' F 2U B2 3D2 2R2 3F 2F2 F R2 3U' 2B' 3U 2L' 2B' 3B2 3F D2 2U 3F' R2 3B' 2F 3D' 2R' 2U U2 L2 2B' 3L 3R' B 3F F2 2U2 2F 3R2 D 2B2 F' R 3D 2L 3L' 2R' R2 2F2 F' 3D 2L' D 3F 3U' L 2F2
*2. *3B' 3F' D 3L2 3U2 2L' 2D' R2 3B R B L2 R 3U2 R2 F' 3U 3R2 2R' 3B2 F2 3D2 B 3U 2U' 2L 2B' 2R B2 D' 2U 2L' 2R' 3B' L 3U 2L2 3F2 R' 3U' 3F' 3U L2 U2 B L2 2F' R' 3U 2U 2L' 2R2 D2 2D2 3R2 F' 3D' 2B D2 2D2 3D2 L 3R 2R' 3U2 2B2 3B 2D' F2 3L' R' 2D U' 2F' 3R 2B' 2F 3R 2B 3L' 2U' 2B' 3R2 3B2 2R 2B 3F' 2D L 3R' 3D U' F2 2R D' 3R2 D 2L' 2B2 3F
*3. *L' 2U' 2B2 3L2 3D2 U R' 2B 3F2 F2 3R' 3D 2U 2L2 3U2 3L' B 2B' 3F2 2U' 2F2 F' U2 B D2 3U2 2F' U' 3L 3F' L2 2D 2U' 2B2 3F' R U2 3R2 2D 3D2 2U2 F2 3L' 2B 3R 2D2 U2 R' 2B2 D' 3U 3R 2U2 L B' 2U 3B 2D' 3D' 3F 2F2 3R' 3D 2R2 3D2 3B 2L2 2D' L' 2L' 3B' 3U2 L2 2U2 R 2D' 3R 2R 2U 3R' 2D 3D 2L 2R R2 B 3B2 D B' 2L' 3L2 2R' 3U' 3F 3U' 3R' 3U 3B2 3L R'
*4. *2R' D2 F 3R 3B2 2R2 2B' 3B2 D' 3D2 U2 L' 3D' L 2R R D 3D' 3R 2R2 3F 2U2 2F 2U 2R' D2 2R2 R' 3U' 2L D2 3B2 2U' 2B 2L' 2F' 2R F 3U 3F' F2 2L' F 2D 2F2 3D' L2 2R 2U2 L' 3L' 2U' 3F2 F2 L 2L 3L' D2 2B D' 2L 3B' 3F' 3D' U' 3R2 3B' L' 2L 3F F2 3D 3L' 2F 3U2 R 3B2 3F 2D 3L' D' 2F 3D B2 F 3U R2 3B2 2F2 2U 3F D 2D2 R2 3F 3D 2R 2B 3L2 3R2
*5. *U' 2R2 2U2 F 3D' 2L' 2U' 2R 2U 3R 3F2 3L2 U R2 3D' B2 2U2 2B 3B' 3U2 3F' L 2D 2R2 2D 2U R 3F 3R 2U2 2R2 R2 2F' 3L 3R' B2 R' 2F' 3L 3D2 3U 3B' 3F F2 3L2 2R 2B2 U' 2R 3U 3B L' 3L' 2F2 2D' 2L2 D 3F D' 3D' 3U2 2F 3L2 2F' 3D R' 2D 3F' 2F U2 2F F 2D 3D 2U2 U' 3B 2R2 2U2 L2 R 2B2 3F2 R B L' 2L 2F2 3R2 3D U' L' R' 3F2 3D2 3U2 2B' 2L D 2D'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F' R2 F2 R' U R2 F' U'
*2. *R' U R2 U' R F R' U2 F
*3. *U2 F' R' F R2 U F' U R' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 D2 F U2 B2 D2 B L2 B' L2 B2 D' U2 L' D F U' B' L2 F D2
*2. *D2 R2 U2 F D2 L2 F' L2 U2 B2 U2 L D' L' R' B U2 B L2 U R
*3. *D2 U2 R2 B' D2 U2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D' B' L2 R U' B D2 F' R U'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw Rw2 R2 F' Uw2 R D Uw U2 R' B' Uw' U L' Uw2 L R' D Uw2 F D' L2 D U' L' Rw2 D2 Uw' U' L2 R Fw' D Uw U L Uw2 F2 L Fw2
*2. *B Fw L2 U F D' L2 Uw2 U2 Rw' R F' D' Fw L R' Uw' L' Fw D2 U' L Rw' R2 F2 R F2 R Uw U' Rw Uw U' Fw F' D2 Uw Rw D Uw'
*3. *F' Rw2 B F2 D' Uw U F2 Uw' R2 D L' R U B2 D Uw U2 Fw D2 Fw' F D' Rw' B2 F2 Uw2 Rw B' F R' F2 Uw2 B R' U R2 B U Fw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U2 L2 Lw2 Rw' D2 B R D2 Uw' Fw' L2 Lw' Uw' F' L2 Lw2 Rw2 D' B' U2 F L Rw D2 Dw' B' Lw' B2 Rw D' Fw2 Uw' U2 R2 Fw Uw Bw D2 L' Rw R' Fw L B' Bw2 Fw2 F L2 Fw F D U R' Dw2 L Lw2 D' Fw D'
*2. *Lw' Uw2 Fw' Lw R B2 Bw F' L' D' Lw2 Fw2 L' Rw' Fw' Rw2 Fw' L' Dw' U2 Bw' D2 Bw U2 Fw2 D2 Fw2 Dw L2 D Rw R2 Dw2 F D' Lw2 R D2 Dw' Uw Bw Dw' L' Lw R B' Lw' R' U' Lw U' B' Uw Bw' D2 R2 Uw2 Bw2 Fw' F'
*3. *R Dw Rw R' Dw2 L2 Rw2 Uw Fw' U' F2 U' R2 U2 Lw' Rw Fw' Dw' Rw' D2 Uw2 Bw' D' Lw Rw2 Uw' Bw' Fw L F Uw' L2 D2 R2 D2 Dw Uw U2 B' Lw Rw' R' Uw Rw F L Dw' Rw Uw' Fw2 Rw2 F2 U2 F2 L Lw2 Rw2 B Bw' F'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 B 2B' D U' L' 2B 3R' 2D' 3F' L' 3R' 2U' 2B' R2 3U 2B 3F2 U L D U2 2R' 3F' 2U2 2R 2U' 2R' 2B 2D2 3U 2L' 2U 2F' L2 R2 F 2L2 2F 2D 2F' 2D 2U' 2F' 2D U R2 2U2 2L 3R 2R2 U' L' 2D' 2U 2B2 2D2 B D' 3R2 D2 3R2 B2 3F 2R D L' 2U' 2R B'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F 3U U2 R' 3F' L2 3D 3L2 R2 3B U 2F D' B 3D' R' U' L2 3R2 2R2 F L2 3R 3U' F' R 2F' 2D' 3L2 3F 3R' 2F' L' 2D2 2U B 2F2 3U' U' 3F D U B' L 2R2 B' 2B D2 2R2 U' 2B2 3D' 3U' 2U2 U2 3F' 3D2 2U 3F2 2R 2U2 3R2 3U 2R 2F L2 B' 3B 3F2 3R2 B2 2B' 3D U2 2L2 2D2 3D2 L2 3L R D2 U2 2B2 3L2 3D' 3F' 3R' U' B' 2D2 R' B 3U 2L 3L2 3R R' 3D2 2R F'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L' D2 L' D2 L2 B2 R F2 D2 L R' B' U' F' L D B' F U B2 L'
*2. *F2 U2 B2 F2 L F2 D2 L F2 L2 B U' B R' D2 B' D U2 B' R'
*3. *L2 B' F' L2 F R2 F' R2 B' L2 D R' B D F D2 R' F2 D' F2 L'
*4. *R2 D L2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L' D' B' F D' L' B D B U
*5. *R2 B2 U2 B2 U L2 U F2 U' B2 L2 F' D' U2 B' R' U' B' D2 U2 F
*6. *L2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 U' L2 R2 B2 U2 R D2 B' L2 U L' B R B2
*7. *D2 F2 R2 D2 F L2 U2 F D2 F2 R2 U' F2 D F2 R D F2 D
*8. *U' F2 B' L2 B D R2 L F' D' R' B2 L D2 R' F2 L' D2 R'
*9. *B2 R D R' D2 B' D2 F' U F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 F' R2 F2 D2
*10. *D' B2 R2 B2 D U2 F2 R2 U R2 U2 F D' U2 L2 R' U2 L' B' D' U'
*11. *U2 B2 F2 U B2 D' R2 U B2 D' L2 F L2 B R2 F' L' D2 F U L2
*12. *D' L2 B2 U R2 U' L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L' D R' D B U B' D F' R'
*13. *B2 F2 D B2 L2 D2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 L R' F' L' D' B L U' L U
*14. *R2 U2 L2 U2 D R U2 B' U' F' R2 U2 R2 B' R2 D2 F2 U2 D2 L2
*15. *D2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' R' D' L B' R2 F' L D2 L U'
*16. *D2 U' F2 D L2 D2 U' F2 U' B' D' B2 U' L D F' D2 L' D
*17. *R2 U2 B' R2 F2 D F2 R D2 L D2 L2 U2 R2 B' D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D2
*18. *R2 U L2 U' R2 D2 L2 U B2 U' F U' B2 L' D F D' U R D'
*19. *U F B' D B U F2 B' D' B2 R2 F2 L B2 L' U2 B2 R2 U2 D2
*20. *U2 L2 F2 L2 D U' R2 U' F2 U R' F U2 R D' L' U L F'
*21. *D L2 U R2 U' R2 U L2 B2 F2 D2 L R' F' R2 F U' L2 B2 L' U'
*22. *F D' L D L2 U' L' D2 R B2 R2 U D2 B2 L2 U' L2 U L2 D'
*23. *F2 L' R' F2 L B2 U2 F2 L2 R' U2 B' D' U F L' D B D R' B
*24. *B2 R2 F2 U' L2 U L2 D R2 F2 R2 F U' L2 R U' F2 D F' R2 U'
*25. *U2 B R2 D R' U F U L U' F2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 D' L2
*26. *R2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 U L' R2 B2 F' D' R' U' B' U2 B'
*27. *F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 R U2 L' F2 D2 F L2 R' F' U' B U2 R' B D'
*28. *U R2 L2 B' L' F2 R U2 D2 B' U F2 D R2 L2 F2 U' F2 D R2
*29. *B L2 B D2 B2 F' L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R U' F2 R D2 R' B' U' L R2
*30. *U2 R2 F L2 D2 B D2 B F L' D' F R' U' F' U' F R2 U'
*31. *U2 B2 D2 L F2 R' F2 L D2 F2 R B U2 R' D' B U F R' U R'
*32. *B R2 B F2 R2 F' D2 F' D2 F' D2 R D2 L2 D' L' B' L2 U' R'
*33. *R2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 D' U2 F2 U2 L' F2 R' B2 U' F U' F' R' B'
*34. *B L2 D2 F R2 F' U2 F U2 B L2 D L' R2 B F U F' D2 L' B'
*35. *L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 U B2 D2 R2 B' U' L2 R' D2 B2 F2 R2 D' L
*36. *B' L B2 U2 D B' U R D2 L F L2 B' D2 F2 U2 F L2 F L2
*37. *L2 D2 R D2 R U2 B2 L F2 R' U2 F' D B L D' R' U R2 U2 F'
*38. *F R' B' R' L' D F2 R B' L2 U2 L' F2 B2 L' D2 B2 R' B2 L'
*39. *R2 D2 F D2 U2 F D2 U2 L2 F U2 L F D' U' L' B U' R D
*40. *D' B2 R2 U' B2 D F2 L2 U' F2 U L U2 B2 D L' B' L' B' F U

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 D2 L' R' B2 F2 L B2 L' D2 L U' R B2 D R2 B2 D F U2 R2
*2. *U F' L B' R B' U D L F B2 U L2 F2 D F2 D R2 F2 U' F2
*3. *D' R2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 D' U' B R2 U L F' D' R' D' R2 U
*4. *U D2 F' D' L U2 F' B U F2 R F2 D2 F2 L U2 R' D2 F2 D2
*5. *F' R2 D2 F R2 U2 B' U2 R2 U2 L2 U R F2 L' D' L2 B2 F D' L2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 R' U' R' B' R2 F2 U R' F' R2 L2 F R2 U2 D2 F' L2 U2 R2
*2. *D' L2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 D' B2 U R' F2 R2 F' L' F R2 D B R' F
*3. *L U R' B' R' U' R2 F2 L' F2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' R2
*4. *R B' U' D2 F R' B' L' F' L' D' F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 L2 D
*5. *F U2 L2 B R2 B2 L2 B' D2 L2 F' R B2 F D' U2 L' U' B' L' R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D2 F2 D2 L2 F U2 F' R2 F U2 B D B D2 L' F2 L2 U' B' U' R2
*2. *F2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 B' R' B2 D L' U2 B U' B D2
*3. *D2 L' R2 F2 L U2 R F2 D2 L2 F2 D' U L' B F R B2 F R2 F'
*4. *U' F D B R' F L' U B R U2 B2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 U L2 U2
*5. *D' U' B2 L2 R2 D2 U F2 U L2 U' B' R F' U R' D' U' L U2 R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 F2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 D' R' D R D' U2 B2 U B' L' U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U2 F' U' F R2 U2 F' U2 F U2
*3. *R F D2 L' B U F B U' R2 B R2 L2 D2 B' R2 B' U2 B D2
*4. *Fw L' Rw D' Uw U R2 B2 Fw D' U' Rw2 D' Fw F2 D' B' Fw D' F2 L R' D' U2 L' Uw' L2 Rw' R2 D2 Uw' B2 D2 L R' U B' U' Rw' R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R F U' R2 F U' F U2 F
*3. *U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 R' F' L2 D B D' F' R2 F2
*4. *Fw' Rw D2 U R' Uw' F2 R' D2 Uw2 U' L Fw R B Uw Rw' F L' Rw' R' B Fw F L D2 L Rw B' F2 Rw Fw2 Rw U' Fw' F' U' F2 D2 Uw'
*5. *Rw2 R2 D' Dw Uw2 L2 D' Dw2 Uw' R' D' Rw F2 D Dw' U L' Uw' L Lw F U L F2 Uw' B R' Fw' D F' L2 F2 R F' D L Rw2 U2 B' F2 R' D Uw L2 D2 Bw Fw' D' Uw B Dw2 Fw' L' Rw2 Dw Bw Dw' L2 Fw2 D

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-4,d=-1 / dUdU u=-4,d=5 / ddUU u=-2,d=6 / UdUd u=2,d=6 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-4 / UUdU
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=1 / dUdU u=5,d=-4 / ddUU u=-4,d=2 / UdUd u=3,d=-4 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-4 / UUUd
*3. *UUdd u=-4,d=0 / dUdU u=5,d=-1 / ddUU u=4,d=-3 / UdUd u=-4,d=-1 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-1 / ddUd
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=2 / dUdU u=-3,d=4 / ddUU u=-3,d=-4 / UdUd u=2,d=-5 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-1 / UdUd
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=-4 / dUdU u=-3,d=6 / ddUU u=4,d=6 / UdUd u=1,d=3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=2 / ddUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' L B' U R L' U r' b
*2. *U' R B' R L R B' R' l'
*3. *R' L' B U R' L' B R' l' r' b' u
*4. *U L R B' L B' R' L' B' r b u
*5. *L' U R L R U' B L' r u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (4, -2) / (5, -4) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, -4) / (0, -4) / (1, 0)
*2. *(0, 2) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 3) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, 0)
*3. *(0, -1) / (1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (-5, -5) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (-1, -2) / (-4, 0) /
*4. *(1, 0) / (3, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (-4, -5) / (4, -3) /
*5. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, 4) / (3, 6) /

*Skewb*
*1. *U' L R' L' R D' U R U' D' U'
*2. *U' D' R' U R' D U L' U' D' U'
*3. *U L U' L' D L U' R U' D' U'
*4. *D U' D U D U R' U' R' D' U'
*5. *R' D U R D U' R L' U D' U'


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Nov 11, 2015)

*2x2:* (12.44), 8.92, 6.86, 10.08, (6.63) -> *8.62*
*3x3:* (23.01), 15.94, (15.46), 19.65, 19.55 -> *18.38*
*4x4:* 1:23.54, 1:24.30, 1:09.59, (1:42.36), (1:02.39) -> *1:19.14*
*3BLD:* 3:52.21, 4:39.71, DNF -> *3:52.21*
*MBLD: 2/2, 12:30.86*
*234: 2:09.11*
*Mega:* 1:37.22, (2:00.43), (1:36.67), 1:47.55, 1:41.88 -> *1:42.22*
*Pyra:* 14.65, (9.22), (16.56), 15.40, 13.82 -> *14.62*


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Nov 11, 2015)

2x2: 3.60, 3.85, 2.10, 3.31, 2.68 = *3.20*
3x3: 11.70, 11.93, 11.78, 10.90, 11.65 = *11.71*
4x4: 44.09, 45.14, 44.86, 37.93, 45.59 = *44.70*
5x5: 1:37.86, 1:36.64, 1:32.84, 1:30.86, 1:34.48 = *1:34.65*
6x6: 3:39.11, 3:05.24, 3:04.06, 3:00.78, 3:34.43 = *3:14.58*
OH: 15.34, 18.80, 20.14, 18.07, 16.61 = *17.83*


----------



## CJK (Nov 11, 2015)

2x2: 5.62, (5.76), 3.64, 3.71, (2.64) = *4.32*
3x3: (16.37+), 17.72, 16.55, 19.09, (21.09) =*17.79*
4x4: (1:14.70), 1:05.86, 1:07.75, 1:08.50, (1:04.18) = *1:07.37*
5x5: (2:28.21), 2:08.78, 2:16.82, (2:07.76), 2:09.90 = *2:11.83*
OH: (32.67), 31.90, 29.17, (27.11), 31.72 = *30.93*
2,3,4: *1:39.93*
2,3,4,5: *4:06.01*
Clock: 22.11, 23.42, 19.47, (15.62), (25.29) = *21.67*
Pyra: (6.82), 7.35, 8.52, 8.08, (8.98) = *7.98*
Square-1: (1:12.22), 53.81, 51.85, 1:02.98, (34.11) = *56.21* (pop in first solve)
Skewb: 8.11, 8.70, 8.40, (6.75), (12.02) = *8.40*


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 11, 2015)

222: 6.09, 4.63, (3.24), (7.23+), 4.45 = 5.06
333: (13.01), 15.21, (17.58), 17.32, 15.02 = 15.85 
444: 1:11.78, 1:05.84, (1:14.01), 1:07.68, (1:05.71) = 1:08.43 that was absolutely terrible
555: 2:06.11, 2:04.80, 1:52.44, (1:49.49), (2:06.65) = 2:01.12 meh
666: 3:57.65, 3:48.82, (4:04.75), 3:48.10, (3:36.91) = 3:51.52
777: 5:48.71, (5:36.98), (6:43.30), 6:01.17, 6:01.36 = 5:57.08
Pyraminx: 10.35, 8.55, 9.22, (7.03), (11.56) = 9.37
Skewb: 13.86, (10.25), (15.94), 14.40, 10.84 = 13.03
Square-1 2:06.60, (2:17.49), 1:35.33, 1:54.89, (1:12.46) = 1:52.27 
2-4 1:52.40 Eww
2-5 3:44.64

My megaminx is broken  why can't i have a good core?


----------



## pjk (Nov 13, 2015)

*3x3*: 13.66, (11.10), (15.43), 13.97, 13.33 = 13.65

*5x5*: 1:51.57, (1:58.82), 1:53.64, 1:32.98, (1:31.55) = 1:46.06
Weird avg. The first 3 didn't feel so slow. The last 2 didn't seem quick. Overall terrible average though.

*Square-1:* 42.42, 32.78, 54.38, (59.71), (25.16) = 43.19
My first sq-1 avg in years. Fun puzzle


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 13, 2015)

*2X2x2: *8.94 (6.18) 7.47 11.32 (12.59) = *9.24*
*3X3X3:* (19.68) (16.34) 19.06 18.47 17.49 = *18.34*
*4X4X4:* (2:24.21) 1:49.34 1:48.96 2:03.15 (1:39.50) = *1:53.82*


----------



## Dene (Nov 14, 2015)

*3x3:* 15.47, (20.34), 15.60, 14.78, (13.18) = 15.28
*4x4:* 59.83, (1:01.51), 51.34, 58.28, (47.93) = 56.48
*5x5:* 1:37.87, (1:35.00), (1:42.70), 1:35.67, 1:42.17 = 1:38.57
*6x6:* (3:07.82), (3:00.84), 3:01.42, 3:02.78, 3:06.55 = 3:03.58
*7x7:* 4:38.55, 4:19.87, (4:39.68), 4:24.65, (4:16.95) = 4:27.69
*OH:* (24.11), 30.01, 28.06, 27.72, (31.72) = 28.60
*Megaminx:* (2:15.26), 2:08.65, 1:59.21, (1:38.01), 2:02.67 = 2:03.51


----------



## asacuber (Nov 15, 2015)

2x2: 4.32, 3.90, 5.42, (6.79+), (3.66)= 4.55
3x3: (21.97), 20.02, 17.34, (14.10), 21.82+=19.73 (big fail,I panicked)
Pyra: (17.22), (8.16), 12.13, 10.58, 10.74=11.15(bad)
OH:56.75, 1:01.55,46.95, (41.65 DNF), (45.43)=55.09(bad avg, 41.65PB and N perm fail)


----------



## Bogdan (Nov 16, 2015)

*2x2x2:* (8.21), (3.67), 6.24, 4.59, 5.49-> *5.44*
*3x3x3:* (16.40), 18.03, (19.08), 17.17, 18.59-> *17.93*
*4x4x4:* 1:24.54, (1:35.93), 1:24.66, 1:25.82, (1:23.78)-> *1:25.01*
*5x5x5:* (2:49.86), (2:39.11), 2:42.89, 2:41.69, 2:49.07-> *2:44.55* (Pb)
*7x7x7:* 9:03.94, 9:10.92, (8:45.28), (9:17.25), 9:12.99-> *9:09.28*
*2x2x2BLD:* 1:25.22, 1:23.62, 1:45.44-> *1:23.62*
*3x3x3BLD:* 4:13.66, DNF, 5:25.07-> *4:13.66* (Pb)
*3x3x3OH:* 35.44, (30.36), 37.37, 37.74, (40.78)-> *36.85*
*234*-> *1:54.27*
*2345*-> *4:39.84*
*megaminx:* 3:14.83, (3:16.00), 3:07.72, 2:56.29, (2:44.50)-> *3:06.28*
*sq-1:* (53.70), (1:16.37), 55.42, 1:07.27, 55.79-> *59.49*
*skewb:* (8.41), (10.90), 10.66, 10.87, 8.95-> *10.16*

*3x3x3FM:* 38 moves
Solution: B' U D' B2 L' R U R' L' B' U2 B F' U' F D F U F' D' F L2 F L F U' F U L F' L' D' B D F' D' B' D

B' U D' B2 //2x2x2
L' R U R' L' B' U2 B //2x2x3
F' U' F2 * U L2 F L //f2l-1
F U' F U L F' L' F' ** //orient edges

insertions:

* F' D F U F' D' F U' (3 moves cancelation)
** F D' B D F' D' B' D (2 moves cancelation)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 17, 2015)

Results week 46: a new fight between Katie and Jacob!!
congrats this time to .... Katie!! And then Jacob and third place Lapinsavant

*2x2x2*(31)

 2.67 cuberkid10
 2.74 hssandwich
 2.81 WACWCA
 3.02 Lapinsavant
 3.06 Isaac Lai
 3.20 CJF2L 1
 3.48 G2013
 3.48 pantu2000
 3.88 jaysammey777
 4.03 JustinTimeCuber
 4.32 CJK
 4.36 Tx789
 4.38 qwertycuber
 4.55 asacuber
 4.82 ESCool
 5.06 Ordway Persyn
 5.18 qaz
 5.44 Bogdan
 5.48 CyanSandwich
 5.57 connorlacrosse
 6.82 evileli
 7.19 Schmidt
 7.44 h2f
 7.52 Kenneth Svendson
 7.93 Bubbagrub
 8.11 Gary Song
 8.62 Sergeant Baboon
 9.24 MarcelP
 9.72 arbivara
 11.59 ronaldm
 16.13 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(37)

 8.65 DanpHan
 8.86 Lapinsavant
 10.24 cuberkid10
 11.02 Isaac Lai
 11.71 CJF2L 1
 12.06 WACWCA
 12.45 qaz
 12.52 pantu2000
 12.63 giorgi
 12.96 hssandwich
 13.42 JustinTimeCuber
 13.65 pjk
 14.14 G2013
 14.70 Cale S
 14.99 ESCool
 15.22 jaysammey777
 15.28 Dene
 15.85 Ordway Persyn
 16.23 CyanSandwich
 16.36 Tx789
 16.62 Kenneth Svendson
 17.29 ickathu
 17.79 CJK
 17.93 Bogdan
 18.34 MarcelP
 18.38 Sergeant Baboon
 18.97 evileli
 19.73 asacuber
 22.41 h2f
 25.23 Schmidt
 27.16 Gary Song
 27.27 Dutchie
 27.49 Bubbagrub
 30.26 connorlacrosse
 34.38 MatsBergsten
 35.08 ronaldm
 37.24 arbivara
*4x4x4*(23)

 38.21 Lapinsavant
 44.70 CJF2L 1
 44.88 cuberkid10
 49.94 WACWCA
 51.86 pantu2000
 54.37 Isaac Lai
 54.43 Cale S
 56.31 ESCool
 56.48 Dene
 58.50 jaysammey777
 1:07.37 CJK
 1:08.43 Ordway Persyn
 1:12.66 Tx789
 1:13.33 Kenneth Svendson
 1:14.46 ickathu
 1:19.14 Sergeant Baboon
 1:23.07 CyanSandwich
 1:25.01 Bogdan
 1:33.82 h2f
 1:38.76 Dutchie
 1:53.82 MarcelP
 3:17.85 ronaldm
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(13)

 1:14.85 Lapinsavant
 1:34.65 CJF2L 1
 1:38.57 Dene
 1:39.09 cuberkid10
 1:46.06 pjk
 1:48.80 Cale S
 2:01.12 Ordway Persyn
 2:01.39 jaysammey777
 2:11.83 CJK
 2:30.98 CyanSandwich
 2:44.55 Bogdan
 3:33.09 h2f
 4:51.49 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(6)

 3:03.58 Dene
 3:14.58 CJF2L 1
 3:51.52 Ordway Persyn
 4:20.76 jaysammey777
 5:11.98 CyanSandwich
 DNF cuberkid10
*7x7x7*(4)

 4:27.69 Dene
 5:57.08 Ordway Persyn
 9:09.28 Bogdan
 9:09.80 CyanSandwich
*3x3 one handed*(18)

 17.83 CJF2L 1
 19.69 Lapinsavant
 22.71 pantu2000
 23.64 Isaac Lai
 25.45 hssandwich
 27.43 cuberkid10
 28.60 Dene
 29.65 WACWCA
 30.93 CJK
 30.95 jaysammey777
 35.11 ESCool
 36.85 Bogdan
 38.84 h2f
 52.65 CyanSandwich
 54.58 asacuber
 1:07.09 Gary Song
 1:13.12 arbivara
 1:19.79 ronaldm
*3x3 with feet*(1)

 1:12.45 Cale S
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 9.49 Lapinsavant
 9.80 hssandwich
 28.35 CyanSandwich
 36.82 h2f
 38.33 MatsBergsten
 1:04.56 Isaac Lai
 1:07.45 jaysammey777
 1:23.62 Bogdan
 DNF connorlacrosse
 DNF cuberkid10
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(9)

 53.95 CyanSandwich
 1:05.88 MatsBergsten
 1:28.35 h2f
 1:54.88 Lapinsavant
 3:42.09 jaysammey777
 3:52.21 Sergeant Baboon
 4:13.66 Bogdan
 7:46.80 evileli
 DNF Isaac Lai
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

13:42.15 h2f
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF jaysammey777
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF h2f
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(2)

4/5 (21:18)  MatsBergsten
2/2 (12:30)  Sergeant Baboon
*3x3 Match the scramble*(1)

 47.71 jaysammey777
*2-3-4 Relay*(14)

 53.61 Lapinsavant
 1:04.30 WACWCA
 1:07.91 cuberkid10
 1:12.43 ESCool
 1:13.72 Isaac Lai
 1:19.58 pantu2000
 1:29.65 CyanSandwich
 1:37.95 jaysammey777
 1:39.93 CJK
 1:52.40 Ordway Persyn
 1:54.27 Bogdan
 2:05.40 h2f
 2:09.11 Sergeant Baboon
 5:08.83 ronaldm
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(7)

 2:05.90 Lapinsavant
 3:10.59 jaysammey777
 3:44.64 Ordway Persyn
 4:06.01 CJK
 4:12.87 CyanSandwich
 4:39.84 Bogdan
 7:01.99 h2f
*Magic*(1)

 4.70 jaysammey777
*Master Magic*(1)

 4.58 jaysammey777
*Skewb*(15)

 3.84 Isaac Lai
 3.89 Cale S
 4.50 hssandwich
 6.42 connorlacrosse
 7.27 pantu2000
 8.22 cuberkid10
 8.40 CJK
 8.99 ESCool
 9.16 Tx789
 10.16 Bogdan
 10.81 CyanSandwich
 10.94 qwertycuber
 13.03 Ordway Persyn
 13.05 jaysammey777
 24.55 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(5)

 15.90 Kenneth Svendson
 21.67 CJK
 24.22 jaysammey777
 31.37 arbivara
 43.75 ronaldm
*Pyraminx*(18)

 3.88 Isaac Lai
 4.66 hssandwich
 4.96 ickathu
 5.93 cuberkid10
 6.80 pantu2000
 7.69 jaysammey777
 7.98 CJK
 8.05 Tx789
 8.60 Cale S
 9.29 WACWCA
 9.37 Ordway Persyn
 9.46 ESCool
 11.15 asacuber
 11.35 CyanSandwich
 11.69 connorlacrosse
 14.50 Schmidt
 14.62 Sergeant Baboon
 21.22 ronaldm
*Megaminx*(8)

 1:19.17 jaysammey777
 1:29.12 cuberkid10
 1:42.22 Sergeant Baboon
 1:45.50 Isaac Lai
 2:03.51 Dene
 2:34.55 CyanSandwich
 3:06.28 Bogdan
 7:36.40 MatsBergsten
*Square-1*(11)

 12.84 Raptor56
 23.50 hssandwich
 28.36 cuberkid10
 31.25 Cale S
 39.91 ESCool
 43.19 pjk
 56.21 CJK
 59.49 Bogdan
 59.62 jaysammey777
 1:02.92 Isaac Lai
 1:52.27 Ordway Persyn
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(7)

26 Raptor56
28 okayama
31 h2f
32 CyanSandwich
35 jaysammey777
36 arbivara
38 Bogdan

*Contest results*

205 cuberkid10
201 jaysammey777
185 Lapinsavant
184 Isaac Lai
157 CyanSandwich
142 pantu2000
140 CJF2L 1
140 hssandwich
136 CJK
131 WACWCA
128 Bogdan
123 Ordway Persyn
119 ESCool
115 h2f
106 Dene
105 Cale S
82 MatsBergsten
79 Tx789
69 Sergeant Baboon
55 G2013
54 JustinTimeCuber
53 pjk
51 Kenneth Svendson
51 qaz
50 ickathu
49 asacuber
44 connorlacrosse
40 DanpHan
34 evileli
32 giorgi
32 Raptor56
31 arbivara
29 MarcelP
29 ronaldm
28 Schmidt
26 qwertycuber
25 Gary Song
17 Bubbagrub
17 Dutchie
16 okayama


----------



## CJK (Nov 17, 2015)

My 234- and 2345-Relay-times are missing.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 17, 2015)

CJK said:


> My 234- and 2345-Relay-times are missing.


It's fixed now. Call them 234 or 24 or 2-4 or 2-4 relay but not 2,3,4.
(There's a program that calculates the results and it does not accept 2,3,4 or 2,3,4,5)


----------

